

Life Hacking Habits of Highly Happy People - onreact-com
http://www.marcandangel.com/2008/06/05/the-7-habits-of-highly-happy-people/

======
hardik
i gave up on the site when noticed the sneaky "russian brides" link on lower
right

~~~
onreact-com
Ouch, I didn't even notice those crappy paid links before. Yeah, very bad
style.

------
onreact-com
Just reread the post after 15 months and it still amazed me. Especially the
happy ending hack is of tremendous practical use.

